# HiTechMiniatures



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

HiTechMiniatures produce a range of 28/54mm sci fi miniatures as well as a line of bases and accessories. 

*Examples:*

























































































*Useful links*

*Home*
*Contact*
*FAQs*


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Great find! These models are fantastic... now if only I wasn't so damned cheap


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Seen these before awhile back. Pretty varying in quality it looks like.


----------

